# anyone have a long term rental property



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

we are coming over in early september to rent for 6 months then buy, we are looking for 2 bedroom property inland preference with phoneline and internet, we will also bring our medium size dog, if anyone has anything available please let us know.

thanks

mark


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Where in Spain exactly ?

6 month rentals are not that easy to find, normally its 9/11 or 12 months,
but its definitely possible given that you are moving at the end of summer

You are unlikely to find a property with a telephone line and Internet already installed, so you will need to check that the property has this possibility as not all of them have cover.

Type th word enalquiler into google, that should help you a lot !


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*rental*

Hi 
How does Busot sound, its 6km from El Campello......you can pm me if you like.


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Mr Lee, thanks for the response, dont think I can PM as a newbie? Busot would be an OK area and am definitely interested. Am not to fussed on location at that moment in that we're happy to rent any where in the alicante or valencia provinces. We are coming to look at some properties on Monday/Tuesday that are around 400 euros per month. 
We are certainly having quite a lot of difficulty sorting out properties with broadband but I need to be sure of having it installed very quickly as I need it to run my business.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol Hayley is worth talking to, she knows all there is to know about rentals and connecting ADSL (she sorted mine out!!)!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

mr lee said:


> Hi
> How does Busot sound, its 6km from El Campello......you can pm me if you like.


Hi Mr Lee do you have something in mind? i have seen on map this is only short distance from Alicante. 
let me know if you do

thanks 

mark


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*rental for markjd*

Hi, mark.
the place I have is my house it has a pool, garden, patio, 3 bedrooms, aircon, aivery ( thats if you like birds) 10 mins to beach, 10 mins to tram , motorway , and the 332 ...Alicante is 20 mins away, and bennidorm is 30 mins away...we have to go back to the uk for a while..but im looking at around 750e............I think its well worth it, with telephone & adsl, & sky.have a think, but the earliest we can do is around the 12 sept because we are waiting for the dogs paper work...rabies.....well I hope this helps.


----------

